# Average Age?



## HollandPPC

Just out of curiosity I wonder what the average age of the property preservation company owner is now. I known my particular area it's full of kids that think if they have a truck they can start a property preservation company. 
Just thought I would throw that question out there to stir some debate. 
What do you guys/girls think the average age is now?


----------



## thanohano44

HollandPPC said:


> Just out of curiosity I wonder what the average age of the property preservation company owner is now. I known my particular area it's full of kids that think if they have a truck they can start a property preservation company.
> Just thought I would throw that question out there to stir some debate.
> What do you guys/girls think the average age is now?


34 is my age. Started at 26 officially with FAS. But did construction, concrete and landscaping stuff my whole life. used to help realtors Who were responsible for all the work when I was in college.


----------



## Guest

24 but I was doing property pres back when I was 21. I also have had a full time remodeling business since I was 19


----------



## GTX63

Most of the owner/operators we know are like us, mid 30's thru mid 50's.


----------



## Prestigious Property

Started at 24 now almost 36....Thats wrong  to make me look at how quick my life has gone by but its been a good one so no complaints...lol....


----------



## APlusPPGroup

HollandPPC said:


> Just out of curiosity I wonder what the average age of the property preservation company owner is now. I known my particular area it's full of kids that think if they have a truck they can start a property preservation company.
> Just thought I would throw that question out there to stir some debate.
> What do you guys/girls think the average age is now?


I'm 55 and still alive.......... as far as I can tell anyway. 

Started my PP biz about 4-1/2 years ago and the stress should have done me in by now. But I think I'm too darned stubborn to lie down and give up.:laughing:

So how old is HollandPPC?

Linda


----------



## BPWY

38.............


----------



## Guest

32....:whistling with the wisdom of being 48 and the stamina of being 21:no:

Gotta go play with the grandson now :thumbsup:


----------



## brm1109

*Age*

I have the body of a 60 year old, the mind of an 18 year old. Actually I'm 45. Spent 20 years investigating criminals and started my business 4 years ago.
My only regret was waiting that long to start it.


----------



## Guest

I`m 41 years old.
been in doing this for 12 years.
was a mechanic for 10 years before that.


----------



## Guest

How old do you think the people that we are dealing with are ?

I am 34 and starting landscaping company 16 years ago


----------



## Gypsos

43 yrs old. Started about 2 years ago. 

I enjoy it much more than hanging drywall.


----------



## Guest

29...


----------



## Guest

37 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

38 started 4 years ago when the lumber mill shut down


----------



## mtmtnman

Damn, Linda and i are the "Aged" members here. I'm sure Linda has aged like fine wine in this business but i have aged like milk. I have a SOUR ATTITUDE! BTW, I'm 40......................


----------



## APlusPPGroup

lol. You're not sour in the least, Matt. You're one of my favorite people to talk to. :thumbsup:

Linda


----------



## BPWY

a1propertyclean said:


> lol. You're not sour in the least, Matt. You're one of my favorite people to talk to. :thumbsup:
> 
> Linda





Oh yeah he is, its cause you are a woman.
When I call him he is Walter Matthau from Grumpy/Grumpier old men. :laughing: Or Jeff Dunham's Walter.


----------



## Guest

I don't think age should be used as an indicator to wether a company is good or bad, it's the drive and determination of the person running the company and obviously leaving a good name for themselves.


----------



## mtmtnman

BrandConst said:


> I don't think age should be used as an indicator to wether a company is good or bad, it's the drive and determination of the person running the company and obviously leaving a good name for themselves.




Age is a HUGE factor in my hiring practices though. I will hire a 30+ yr old long before i hire a 30- yr old. 30+'s have drive and determination as they usually have families, kids and mortgages. 30-'s (NOT ALL BUT THE VAST MAJORITY) cannot crawl there butt out of bed in the morning to get to work on time and are usually the biggest whiners. Partying seems to be a HUGE factor in their lives. The closer to the 20's the worst they tend to be.


----------



## BPWY

mtmtnman said:


> Age is a HUGE factor in my hiring practices though. I will hire a 30+ yr old long before i hire a 30- yr old. 30+'s have drive and determination as they usually have families, kids and mortgages. 30-'s (NOT ALL BUT THE VAST MAJORITY) cannot crawl there butt out of bed in the morning to get to work on time and are usually the biggest whiners. Partying seems to be a HUGE factor in their lives. The closer to the 20's the worst they tend to be.





Not always.


I've got a pretty decent 24 yr old employee. 
A wife and kid probably help to make him more dependable than a lot of young 20 some things.




And YOU aka Walter talkin about "whiners"?????????? :no: :no: :no:



:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> I've got a pretty decent 24 yr old employee.
> A wife and kid probably help to make him more dependable than a lot of young 20 some things.


You hit the nail on the head. He has RESPONSIBILITY.


----------



## ARPPP

I am 49 1/2 and feel like a 49 year old! :clap:

Annette
ARPPP


----------



## Guest

Almost 33 have been in PP work since 25-26. It sure has changed alot since then. But I adapt to the changes, work hard to find the right clients and provide them with superior service. I just cant half *ss....isnt in my DNA.


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Age is a HUGE factor in my hiring practices though. I will hire a 30+ yr old long before i hire a 30- yr old. 30+'s have drive and determination as they usually have families, kids and mortgages. 30-'s (NOT ALL BUT THE VAST MAJORITY) cannot crawl there butt out of bed in the morning to get to work on time and are usually the biggest whiners. Partying seems to be a HUGE factor in their lives. The closer to the 20's the worst they tend to be.


all my full timers are 30`s and 40's. All my part time are in there 20`s and have the same problems.Make them leave there cell phone in truck in and after about three day of doing trash outs they need a day or two off.(just think this is out furture work force)


----------



## Guest

STARBABY said:


> all my full timers are 30`s and 40's. All my part time are in there 20`s and have the same problems.Make them leave there cell phone in truck in and after about three day of doing trash outs they need a day or two off.(just think this is out furture work force)


Very true.......

However, I truly believe that the overwhelming problem with the younger people now a days is the direct result of parenting. This is the "ME GENERATION". It's ALL about them, they need everyone to know what and WHO they are doing 24/7. They run from hard work like a cockroach from a shining light. Live at home on mom and dad's dollar without a care in the world. They are entitled ya know.....lol.... When it comes time to actully have to do real work, they just can't cope with such oppresive requirements. Take their cell phone, the entire social order of the universe comes unglued. I've never seen a more self obsorbed, photogenic group of people in my life. I've seen them cuss their parents out and treat them with such disdain and vehement disrespect because they can't get what THEY WANT. I could go on and on. But had the parents actually addressed the issues as they were being raised we would live in a much different society.

When I was a growing up, and to this day I have parents that were/are great role models and provide authoratative guidance and discipline when needed to mold me into the man I am today. We were an average family living in a steel town. We saw good times and bad. If we got out of line that was corrected immediately and appropriately. If we were up the road and did something wrong, the neighbor network usally kicked in and mom and dad new about it before we ever crossed the threshold. I saw my dad go to work with broken bones and a 102 degree fever to make sure we were provided for. My mother to this da,y along with my grandmother will still tell you like it is, stern but loving. You're not going to B.S. either one of them. I have no greater supporters when I'm right and no greater critics when I'm wrong.

I can't tell you the amount of people that my father provided food for in the hardest of times, even when we were struggling. He is a very skilled hunter, since the days my memory can recollect. Many, steelworks families lived off the bounty his skill and compassion was able to provide. Never once asking for anything in return. 

These are the people that molded me. This is where I've gotten my work ethic, drive, determination and compassion. 

These are the values I have instilled in my children.

This is the America that use to be.


----------



## mtmtnman

STARBABY said:


> all my full timers are 30`s and 40's. All my part time are in there 20`s and have the same problems.Make them leave there cell phone in truck in and after about three day of doing trash outs they need a day or two off.(just think this is out future work force)


Don't get me started on the phone/ipod stuff. I have had to make them leave the phone in the truck many times. Had one guy when i was running crew for a dirt contractor years back cost us a $4,000 set of tracks on a dozer due to the damn ipod stuffed in his ear!! He couldn't hear that one of the main Rollers was locked up. It ended up tearing up the rails so severely on the track on that side that the entire track had to be replaced. Thus i have to this day a NO MUSIC rule if your running a piece of MY equipment. 

While i am on the phone a lot as well, I own the business and phone calls are $$$$. I answer every call i get and have done so for many years effectively growing my business as many people calling will call the next person on the list if i don't answer. Some people go by the theory "if it's important they will leave a message" but in my experience if it's important they will call until someone answers and that person will get the job. Maybe because that is the way i am. If i need something and the person/company don't answer the phone i call the next person........................


----------



## mtmtnman

DreamWeaver said:


> Very true.......
> 
> However, I truly believe that the overwhelming problem with the younger people now a days is the direct result of parenting. This is the "ME GENERATION". It's ALL about them, they need everyone to know what and WHO they are doing 24/7. They run from hard work like a cockroach from a shining light. Live at home on mom and dad's dollar without a care in the world. They are entitled ya know.....lol.... When it comes time to actully have to do real work they just can't cope with such oppresive requirements. Take their cell phone, the entire social order of the universe come unglued. I've never seen a more self obsorbed, photogenic group of people in my life. I've seen them cuss their parents out and treat them with such disdain and vehemnt disrespect because they can't get what THEY WANT. I could go on and on. But had the parents actually addressed the issues as they were being raised we would live in a much different society.
> 
> When I was a growing up, and to this day I have parents that were great role models and provide authoratative guidance and discipline when needed to mold me into the man I am today. We were an average family living in a steel town. We saw good times and bad. If we got out of line that was corrected immediately and appropriately. If we were up the road and did something wrong, the neighbor network usally kicked in and mom and dad new about it before were ever crossed the threshold. I saw my dad go to work with broken bones and a 102 degree fever to make sure we were provided for. My mother to this day along with my grandmother will still tell you like it is, stern but loving. You're not going to B.S. either one of them. I have no greater supporters when I'm right and no greater critics when I'm wrong.
> 
> I can't tell you the amount of people that my father provided food for in the hardest of times, even when we were struggling. He is a very skilled hunter, since they days my memory can recollect. Many, steelworks families lived off the bounty his skilled and compasion was able to provide. Never once asking for anything in return.
> 
> These are the people that molded me. This is where I've gotten my work ethic, drive, determination and compassion.
> 
> These are the values I have instilled in my children.
> 
> This is the America that use to be.


You nailed it Dreamweaver. If we instantly went back in time 40 years, the majority of the current generation would be dead within a month. It's absolutely disgusting to think some of these people will be running/ruining this country down the road. The writing is already on the wall and is already happening..........


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> You nailed it Dreamweaver. If we instantly went back in time 40 years, the majority of the current generation would be dead within a month. It's absolutely disgusting to think some of these people will be running/ruining this country down the road. The writing is already on the wall and is already happening..........


Sadly, to often today, parents want to be BFF's, instead of a guiding light, teachers and preachers.

And the moral breakdown of society, well, don't get me started. My fingers will be bleeding from typing if I did.:blink:


----------



## BPWY

Yeah. This country is screwed way worse than it is today when the useless blobs that are today's generation are in positions of leadership, the military etc.


----------



## Guest

43 years old

13 years in PP


----------



## Guest

BPWY said:


> Yeah. This country is screwed way worse than it is today when the useless blobs that are today's generation are in positions of leadership, the military etc.


Not every young person lacks ambition, smarts, or integrity. I sure know a lot that do though.. But I also know plenty that are very unselfish, ambitious, and ethical.

I don't believe in karma but the core concept is quite valid. Do good for others (and expect nothing in return) and you will receive good in return. At the end of the day, money is just money. It's amazing how easy it can be to touch or change a life sometimes, but people are too caught up with money and living right at their means (conspicuous consumption).


----------



## thanohano44

Paradox said:


> Not every young person lacks ambition, smarts, or integrity. I sure know a lot that do though.. But I also know plenty that are very unselfish, ambitious, and ethical.
> 
> I don't believe in karma but the core concept is quite valid. Do good for others (and expect nothing in return) and you will receive good in return. At the end of the day, money is just money. It's amazing how easy it can be to touch or change a life sometimes, but people are too caught up with money and living right at their means (conspicuous consumption).


True, very true. How's business?


----------



## CSREO

32, started at 27. I dont believe in the age range of entitlement starting around the 20's I believe entitlement started with the people in the 1960's. The best person I have ever had work with me was 27, and the worst was in his late 40's. Its what is built into someone's belief system that make them a good worker.


----------



## Guest

*Average Age*

Our owner is in his 40's and has been in P&P for over 10 years (working for someone else)and was in construction for 15 years prior to that.
Not any easy business to get into as a young person especially all the new fly by night companies who don't know what kind of out of pocket cash they will need.


----------



## mtmtnman

Clean Sweep REO said:


> 32, started at 27. I dont believe in the age range of entitlement starting around the 20's I believe entitlement started with the people in the 1960's. The best person I have ever had work with me was 27, and the worst was in his late 40's. Its what is built into someone's belief system that make them a good worker.




Was the 40+ an ex Union member???????


----------



## Guest

I don't agree on hoes worthless and hoes not. When it comes to age even throw I see your point go into a populated area how many of those over thirties would you archly hire. They've let there bodies fall apart. If they carried 5 brick they would be shot. 10 2*4s, 1 sheet of plywood, moved one ladder set up one ladder, sweep more then 10 square feet. This is all to much for most people where's my brake. There's people with a desire to work and there's not. these people will work them selves in the ground. pushing there shot body deeper for there love. work. OK maybe they don't love work there just stuck in a trap of finances now you have to keep what you got.How can I pay them back taxes much less my first quarter.I made less this year then last year . how much you wont! you are that good. I can leave you on the job by your self. you'll make me what. Its a crap shoot. 90 percent are liars the 10% that can work are. arrogant, wont more then there worth, now more then you. mavericks. OK my math is wrong there's a percent that worth it. NO my attitude ant that bad. Some people call me a workaholic. I call them lazy.


----------



## Guest

*Age*

In my experience in hiring contractors in the past few years I have been able to pretty much sum it up. The contractors who have worked hard all their lives appreciate the work and work as hard as you need them to for their pay, and are thankful they have a job to support their families and pay their bills. The younger ones who come in to make easy money, tax free, who can drive around in someone else's vehicle all day and use someone else's tools and not have a lot of responsibility are the ones who suck. (including my stepson)
Just the other day I was complaining to one of my crew chief's about a young guy 21 years old we had to let go to for complaining and doing 'half-a**' work, he said to me. 'Thats because he has never worked hard before, had a real job, this is a piece of cake compared to running the jackhammer I used to five years ago'. It made me stop and appreciate all five of my 40-something contractors I have who work everyday and get the work done with no complaints.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Good Morning,

I am relatively quiet in this forum but what I do not wish to see are posts like this:


artiospainting said:


> I don't agree on hoes worthless and hoes not. When it comes to age even throw I see your point go into a populated area how many of those over thirties would you archly hire. They've let there bodies fall apart. If they carried 5 brick they would be shot. 10 2*4s, 1 sheet of plywood, moved one ladder set up one ladder, sweep more then 10 square feet. This is all to much for most people where's my brake. There's people with a desire to work and there's not. these people will work them selves in the ground. pushing there shot body deeper for there love. work. OK maybe they don't love work there just stuck in a trap of finances now you have to keep what you got.How can I pay them back taxes much less my first quarter.I made less this year then last year . how much you wont! you are that good. I can leave you on the job by your self. you'll make me what. Its a crap shoot. 90 percent are liars the 10% that can work are. arrogant, wont more then there worth, now more then you. mavericks. OK my math is wrong there's a percent that worth it. NO my attitude ant that bad. Some people call me a workaholic. I call them lazy.


This is, in my opinion, unprofessional.

Translation (because you absconded with the English language down a dark alley and bludgeoned it to death):



Translation said:


> I don't agree on *WHO IS* worthless and * WHO IS* not. When it comes to age *;EVEN THOUGH* I see your point*,* go into a populated area *AND SEE* how many of those over *thirty* would you *ACTUALLY* hire. If they carried 5 brick they would be shot.*(You should have gone with a comma instead of a period here) **TEN 2x(or BY)4's*, *ONE* sheet of plywood, moved one ladder *,*set up one ladder, *AND/OR SWEPT* more *THAN TEN * square feet. *(See! A comma would have allowed you to create a nice listing sentence).* This is all *TOO* much for most people *WHERE'S MY BREAK? (indeed, I need a break...)*


This is where I gave up attempting to translate. Seriously, in a medium where text is used to present yourself, why do people write like this? It's like going to a job interview wearing frayed, cut-off denim jeans, a stained A-Frame t-shirt while carrying a case of Pabst Blue Ribbon longnecks! 

/rant


----------



## GTX63

Read like a texter in the tavern. I quit reading.


----------



## BPWY

artiospainting said:


> I don't agree on hoes worthless and hoes not. When it comes to age even throw I see your point go into a populated area how many of those over thirties would you archly hire. They've let there bodies fall apart. If they carried 5 brick they would be shot. 10 2*4s, 1 sheet of plywood, moved one ladder set up one ladder, sweep more then 10 square feet. This is all to much for most people where's my brake. There's people with a desire to work and there's not. these people will work them selves in the ground. pushing there shot body deeper for there love. work. OK maybe they don't love work there just stuck in a trap of finances now you have to keep what you got.How can I pay them back taxes much less my first quarter.I made less this year then last year . how much you wont! you are that good. I can leave you on the job by your self. you'll make me what. Its a crap shoot. 90 percent are liars the 10% that can work are. arrogant, wont more then there worth, now more then you. mavericks. OK my math is wrong there's a percent that worth it. NO my attitude ant that bad. Some people call me a workaholic. I call them lazy.













Geebus, WHAT THE HELL did he just say???????????????????????

No wonder the schools score so very low on their ratings. 
If this is what they turn out. Hell I can't even read that.


----------



## CSREO

mtmtnman said:


> Was the 40+ an ex Union member???????


No, but he sure did work and complain like one. Didnt let him stick around long enough to figure out what his deal was. I knew three things, he was overweight, had marital issues, and soon found out he drank a little too much. The young guy loved his phone, but he knew when to use it, and when to put it away. I dont care if they listen to ipods/ radios. I myself like to work in quiet, but I know others are different.


----------



## Guest

thanohano44 said:


> True, very true. How's business?


It's busy and stressful. Over time I have now encountered plenty of hack work and it's unbelievable. Banks/FNMA go to lowest bidder > lowest bidder goes to person who will do work for cheapest > foreclosure sits indefinitely due to improper handling. 

I'm realizing that we are making someone else rich. If, for example, we are getting paid $5 for a job and we do $10 worth of work, the big man above us gets an extra $5 on top of the profit already built into the deal. We leave every house spotless, and we aren't compensated accordingly. Realtors have even e-mailed us thanking us for a great job done, which leads me to believe standards have been set pretty low.


I believe the cycle of greed will end with many of the nationals losing contracts and the work going back to the banks/realtors. But sooner or later the cycle of greed will start anew...

Maybe banks will brighten up and realize that they can maintain solvency easier by getting their foreclosures quickly handled by capable, trustworthy people. It may be costlier up front, but the ROI would make it worth it.


----------



## mtmtnman

Paradox said:


> It's busy and stressful. Over time I have now encountered plenty of hack work and it's unbelievable. Banks/FNMA go to lowest bidder > lowest bidder goes to person who will do work for cheapest > foreclosure sits indefinitely due to improper handling.
> 
> I'm realizing that we are making someone else rich. If, for example, we are getting paid $5 for a job and we do $10 worth of work, the big man above us gets an extra $5 on top of the profit already built into the deal. We leave every house spotless, and we aren't compensated accordingly. Realtors have even e-mailed us thanking us for a great job done, which leads me to believe standards have been set pretty low.
> 
> 
> I believe the cycle of greed will end with many of the nationals losing contracts and the work going back to the banks/realtors. But sooner or later the cycle of greed will start anew...
> 
> Maybe banks will brighten up and realize that they can maintain solvency easier by getting their foreclosures quickly handled by capable, trustworthy people. It may be costlier up front, but the ROI would make it worth it.




Your assuming the banks give a damn. IMHO opinion, THEY DON'T!


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Paradox said:


> I believe the cycle of greed will end with many of the nationals losing contracts and the work going back to the banks/realtors. But sooner or later the cycle of greed will start anew...
> 
> Maybe banks will brighten up and realize that they can maintain solvency easier by getting their foreclosures quickly handled by capable, trustworthy people. It may be costlier up front, but the ROI would make it worth it.


I honestly don't see this happening. I've only been in this business for 4-1/2 years and I've seen contracts go back and forth between SG, MCS, Cyprexx, and FAS, then the cycle starts again.

The bank will give SG the contract, which they'll service for awhile, then the bank will get disgusted and give it to another servicer. That same contract will go through all the nationals until it ends up back with Safeguard. They haven't learned and I doubt they ever will.

If they did it any other way, they would have to hire their own employees to "supervise" all the vendors they'd have to bring onboard. 

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> If they did it any other way, they would have to hire their own employees to "supervise" all the vendors they'd have to bring onboard.
> 
> Linda



Which would save them millions of $$ in the end but when Uncle Sugar keeps giving bailouts why should they care????


----------



## GTX63

It won't happen. There are no mechanisms in place to correct the endless cycle of ping ponging the contracts between the Nationals.
We get almost daily memos and newsletters from companies like SG referring to their broad and trusted relationships with code enforcement agencies, chambers of commerce, etc, and how they just hired so and so to head their new community redevelopment partnership with Fubar, Oh. 
A core policy of investing in trained, professional, licensed, legitimate contractors should be a priority but won't happen.
An honest effort at building trust would benefit them as well.
Paying the honest market rate for honest quality work would lessen the turn over and screw ups.
I'll pick up my soap box now and ove on. :whistling


----------



## APlusPPGroup

Exactly, Matt. Using a 1-Stop Shop means they have someone to blame if something goes wrong, too.

They are not concerned about their ROI. We have enough evidence of that. We see the banks turn down offers all the time, even when the prospective buyer has great credit, then sell the properties at auction for 1/2 of the asking price and far less than the offers.

We hear of banks recommending that people don't pay their mortgages for months so they can qualify for a loan mod, then the banks won't qualify them and they take the house back. 

It's disgusting. They don't want the economy to come back up to an acceptable level. I don't know what their ultimate gain is but nothing in this industry makes much sense to me anymore.

Linda


----------



## BPWY

Its been said before the biggest reason they do not care in the slightest is that with mortgage insurance and uncle sucker bailing them out........... they less than no incentive to make any profit unloading their foreclosures.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> Its been said before the biggest reason they do not care in the slightest is that with mortgage insurance and uncle sucker bailing them out........... they less than no incentive to make any profit unloading their foreclosures.


Eventually they will run out of, or use up, all their bailout money. With all the bonuses and salary increases, they probably already have.

So my question was "what is their ultimate gain?"

Is it because they are able to drive interest rates higher and higher? With so many people defaulting on loans, thereby reducing credit scores, the banks and credit card companies stand to gain a LOT from people down the road.

It's the only answer that makes sense to me right now. No doubt they have SOMETHING in mind for their future and, for the time being, they can show losses on their tax returns to offset what their not making on their investments. Carryover losses must be staggering.

I'm just guessing here, btw. Like I said, I understand less and less each day what goes through their minds.:sad:

Linda


----------



## Guest

48 but outwork most 20 year olds.


----------



## thanohano44

a1propertyclean said:


> Eventually they will run out of, or use up, all their bailout money. With all the bonuses and salary increases, they probably already have.
> 
> So my question was "what is their ultimate gain?"
> 
> Is it because they are able to drive interest rates higher and higher? With so many people defaulting on loans, thereby reducing credit scores, the banks and credit card companies stand to gain a LOT from people down the road.
> 
> It's the only answer that makes sense to me right now. No doubt they have SOMETHING in mind for their future and, for the time being, they can show losses on their tax returns to offset what their not making on their investments. Carryover losses must be staggering.
> 
> I'm just guessing here, btw. Like I said, I understand less and less each day what goes through their minds.:sad:
> 
> Linda


The foreclosures they write off. Once they sell as REO's its all profit. When HUD takes over a d reimburses them for the defaulted loan, they get their money back. 

Banks, will always be in a win win situation. He who has the cash makes all the rules.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

I can see that happening. But I don't think it's that simple. 

Eventually, that particular profit source is going to dry up. So then what's down the road to ensure the bank's long-term stability?

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> I can see that happening. But I don't think it's that simple.
> 
> Eventually, that particular profit source is going to dry up. So then what's down the road to ensure the bank's long-term stability?
> 
> Linda


Us who pay our bills is all thats left to ensure that stability.... doesn't the future look brighter now ? :whistling


----------



## APlusPPGroup

It looks wonderful to me, Brent. Sigh..............

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

FremontREO said:


> Us who pay our bills is all thats left to ensure that stability.... doesn't the future look brighter now ? :whistling



Costa Rica is looking better every day brother. Granted this is pretty high end and WAAAAY out of my budget but what would this place cost in say, Florida or California???? Also note the property taxes are $120 a year!!! I have a friend who has done some investing down there and has done well. He is down there at least 6 months out of the year anymore.........


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> Costa Rica is looking better every day brother. Granted this is pretty high end and WAAAAY out of my budget but what would this place cost in say, Florida or California???? Also note the property taxes are $120 a year!!! I have a friend who has done some investing down there and has done well. He is down there at least 6 months out of the year anymore.........


I always thought I'd be living on an island of my own by now, living like the Swiss Family Robinson did.

I found out not too long ago, though, that even islands are governed by someone and they can be taken at anytime, too.

There really is no place on this planet any of us can truly be left alone to find peace, is there?

Matt......... at some point in the near future, I have questions for you regarding life in Montana. The more I read about it, the more it sounds like it's a good place to live........... if you don't mind the snow. 

Linda


----------



## mtmtnman

a1propertyclean said:


> I always thought I'd be living on an island of my own by now, living like the Swiss Family Robinson did.
> 
> I found out not too long ago, though, that even islands are governed by someone and they can be taken at anytime, too.
> 
> There really is no place on this planet any of us can truly be left alone to find peace, is there?
> 
> Matt......... at some point in the near future, I have questions for you regarding life in Montana. The more I read about it, the more it sounds like it's a good place to live........... if you don't mind the snow.
> 
> Linda


Give me a call anytime. There is a lot of stuff going on up here and a lot of patriots are moving to my valley. I'll fill you in more when I get too the office ad I hate typing on this phone.


----------



## BPWY

Not much snow this year Linda.


Matt is doing a of   and   and


----------



## mtmtnman

Where gonna get our azz handed to us the way it looks now...........


----------



## Guest

Sounds like a money maker.


----------



## mtmtnman

72opp said:


> Sounds like a money maker.


103 properties and 2 miles of private road............


----------



## APlusPPGroup

BPWY said:


> Not much snow this year Linda.
> 
> 
> Matt is doing a of   and............


Sorry? What's that? Matt's busy shoveling what? 

Matt, you are far more intuitive than I thought. lol

Linda


----------



## BPWY

"FEET"


LMAO


NWS is just screwing with you.



> A COLD FRONT WILL CROSS THE NORTHERN ROCKIES FOLLOWED BY A MOIST UPPER TROUGH LINGERING THROUGH MONDAY. THIS WILL BE A VERY UNSTABLE PERIOD WITH ABUNDANT SNOW SHOWERS. HOWEVER...IMPACTS ARE EXPECTED TO ME MODEST AND SIMILAR TO THE PAST SEVERAL SYSTEMS.


----------



## mtmtnman

BPWY said:


> "FEET"
> 
> 
> LMAO
> 
> 
> NWS is just screwing with you.



No they aren't. It is not that uncommon to get that kind of snowfall in the hills. Blacktail Mtn. where i ski got 32" in one storm in November..............

http://www.flatheadnewsgroup.com/whitefishpilot/article_a73c1c06-3d70-11e1-bd6e-001871e3ce6c.html


----------



## Guest

Linda,

BOY I thought you would want to explore moving to Iowa!

1) little competition--remember you can't find any contractors here:clap:

2) We have Oceans and Beaches to the West of us :thumbup:

3) We have Oceans and Beaches to the East of us 

4) We have the Mountains to the West :laughing:

5) Those crazy Cannucks are North of us :blink:

6) Plenty of corn

7) No people 

8) Sturgis is only 1 day drive away on that bike:thumbsup:

Is that making you think yet?


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> 103 properties and 2 miles of private road............


Nice.


----------



## APlusPPGroup

FremontREO said:


> Linda,
> 
> BOY I thought you would want to explore moving to Iowa!
> 
> 1) little competition--remember you can't find any contractors here:clap:
> 
> 2) We have Oceans and Beaches to the West of us :thumbup:
> 
> 3) We have Oceans and Beaches to the East of us
> 
> 4) We have the Mountains to the West :laughing:
> 
> 5) Those crazy Cannucks are North of us :blink:
> 
> 6) Plenty of corn
> 
> 7) No people
> 
> 8) Sturgis is only 1 day drive away on that bike:thumbsup:
> 
> Is that making you think yet?


lol. Funny, Brent.

1. I can't cover the whole state

2. Ocean to the west is too far

3. Ocean to the east is too far

4. Love the mountains but have become a desert gal

5. Eh?

6. Corn? As in comedy? hahaha!

7. This is the only thing that appeals. 

8. We'll be riding through Sturgis in August but I've heard once you've been there, there are not enough reasons to go back. Heard recently, too, that the town is actually become not very "biker-friendly". We get enough of that out in Vegas. We have to fight discrimination all the time so we ride more in Arizona than anywhere. Love my Arizona!

But yup, it's making me think. Thinking it might not be the place for me. lol

Sure do appreciate the offer, though, Brent. 

Linda


----------



## Guest

a1propertyclean said:


> 8. We'll be riding through Sturgis in August but I've heard once you've been there, there are not enough reasons to go back. Heard recently, too, that the town is actually become not very "biker-friendly". We get enough of that out in Vegas. We have to fight discrimination all the time so we ride more in Arizona than anywhere. Love my Arizona!



I grew up in Rapid City, SD. Favorite memory comes from walking the streets of Strugis druing bike week. See some interesting things! :clap:

I still have family that lives out there and most of them make up half their yearly income in the week before, week of, and week after the bike rally by renting out their homes for that three months.

Over the years, I have seen a steadily increasing trend of the people of the Spearfish, Sturgis, Lead, Custer, Rapid City triangle beginning to dislike all the bikers and whatnot. I ride but man, some of those bikers are just douche bags. Is it really that hard to ride staggard? Must you all rev' your engines super loud at stop signs while wearing earplugs?

We make it a point to not visit in August anymore.


----------



## mtmtnman

Linda, We love bikers up here. Lot of events for you to go to............

http://beartoothrally.com/

http://www.mtstatehogrally.com/

http://www.knieveldays.com/

http://www.testyfesty.com/Default.aspx

http://store.rockintherivers.com/servlet/StoreFront

http://www.knieveldays.com/


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Linda, We love bikers up here. Lot of events for you to go to............
> 
> http://beartoothrally.com/
> 
> http://www.mtstatehogrally.com/
> 
> http://www.knieveldays.com/
> 
> http://www.testyfesty.com/Default.aspx
> 
> http://store.rockintherivers.com/servlet/StoreFront
> 
> http://www.knieveldays.com/


HUH I wonder if they have anymore openings for those body-art painters?:jester:


----------



## APlusPPGroup

72opp said:


> ...... beginning to dislike all the bikers and whatnot. I ride but man, some of those bikers are just douche bags. Is it really that hard to ride staggard? Must you all rev' your engines super loud at stop signs while wearing earplugs?
> 
> We make it a point to not visit in August anymore.


No, it's not necessary. Give it a little throttle before you let off the clutch so you can leave the stop. But a lot of people sit and rev for show, nothing more. They just want attention.

I always thought Sturgis would be fun. Almost went this year but other things came up and we couldn't take the vacation we planned. 

When we ride through in August, it will be because we're riding our bikes coast to coast and there are people we want to see and meet on our way back. 

We're leaving end of July, heading to Cali to visit friends, then starting our ride from there. We're heading for a rally in Texas, which is the first week in August. Chances are that, even on the way back, we'll be missing the rally in Sturgis anyway. I'm not that worried about it.

This will be my first cross country ride and I'm stoked. Nothing but the 2 of us [and whoever we manage to pick up on the way], a tent, sleeping bags, a thermos, and a stainless percolator coffee pot. Can't always find a Starbucks and I gotta have my coffee. 

It's gonna be a hot ride, no doubt. But I prefer the heat over the cold and the wind will keep us cooler while we're rolling.

Soooooooo looking forward to my vacation this year and there are a couple of vendors I want to meet. Won't be able to meet everyone we want 'cause my boyfriend has friends he wants to meet, too. No doubt the family stops along the way will take longer than a day so time will be tight. 

I've got 3 good cameras now, including a night vision camera, so I'll be taking lots and lots of pics. My friends call me "Click". lol

Linda


----------



## APlusPPGroup

mtmtnman said:


> Linda, We love bikers up here. Lot of events for you to go to............
> 
> http://beartoothrally.com/
> 
> http://www.mtstatehogrally.com/
> 
> http://www.knieveldays.com/
> 
> http://www.testyfesty.com/Default.aspx
> 
> http://store.rockintherivers.com/servlet/StoreFront
> 
> http://www.knieveldays.com/


We're always looking for stuff to do. I'll definitely check these out. Thanks!

Linda


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> Damn, Linda and i are the "Aged" members here. I'm sure Linda has aged like fine wine in this business but i have aged like milk. I have a SOUR ATTITUDE! BTW, I'm 40......................


Not just you and Linda...


----------



## Guest

Im 26 and have been doing this for about a year and half now. Still learning but things are becoming easier and easier everyday. Im becoming much more efficient everyday and I am slammed busy constantly between the work orders that come through from FAS, Cyprexx, MCS and WSR.


----------



## mtmtnman

barefootlc said:


> Not just you and Linda...



If that's you in the picture your not a day over 30...........:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

mtmtnman said:


> If that's you in the picture your not a day over 30...........:thumbsup:


Ha...thanks, but I haven't seen 30 in a long damn time. :sad:


----------



## LaCaSa

just turned 24 yrs old here, have been in it since I was 16...


----------



## K&L preservation

turned 26 in July.. started as a employee when I was 20 then had a son at 23, woke up one day and said I was not happy, got a loan, lost most of it working for berghorst, go figure huh.. fool me one shame on you, fool me twice shame on me.. so took some time off to figure out what I was going to do, then slowly started marketing to banks, and realtors. have loved it ever since.. also snagged a couple property management companies that manage rentals and hedge funds.. I have grown up on a farm and always had chores before I went to school and was up before the rooster.. hated it at the time but see why I was made to do it at a young age and thank my dad and grandfather almost everyday.. I don't think its the age that matters. its the parenting or lack of.. swear im going to call a&e to see about an American kid swap where you take a spoiled American brat and swap it with a poor kid from a third world country.. lol to many kids are handed to much for nothing


----------



## Wannabe

19 +


----------



## Donkey17

32 Here came from owning a trucking and logistics company. Have flipped and remodeled a few houses in my short time on this crazy earth


----------



## PPPrincessNOT

well if you ask my kids... I was Gods babysitter..
(yes they have an "interesting" sense of humor like their mom)

been doing this for 15 years... 
Im 47... now I have to kill you all because you know that..


Melody


----------



## MKT

28 Feeling way older though after 3 years of this


----------

